# I have stumbled into a possible source...



## Daniel (May 19, 2007)

I local guy here who has literaly 2 single wide trailers stacked almost full of PC's and electronic crap. I have never refined any gold or even seperated gold from electronic scrap.

It is possible I may get this stuff "to haul it off", but if he wants to talk about selling it I need some basic information about pricing scrap like this. Bearing in mind I will prolly have to land fill quite a bit of it but thats only $4 a ton and prolly >$10 fuel & 1.5 hours of my time.

I would like to base my figures on gold content alone. I will sell what I can on Ebay (platters etc) and figure it as bonus.

Any good pointers here?

I'll be gone till tmorrow so check back then, TYVM! Daniel


----------



## TBox (May 19, 2007)

I have ads locally that I will pick up and remove any and all unwanted electronics free of charge. I have not had anyone ask for any money for them yet, usually they are just happy to get rid of it. The only thing I offer money on is towers, if they have all of their components I give them $4, from the copper alone I can get about $7 at a recycler. 

I completely disassemble every component and seperate them into plastics, steel, aluminum, copper, glass, etc. 

Money can be made from every single part.

Over the past 6 months I have processed about 9 tons of electronics NONE of which ever has had to be taken to the dump, everything has been taken to local recyclers and turned in for scrap. 

If at all possible get it for free, if he asked for money I would offer about $2 or $2.50 per unit, OR suggest that he pays YOU for removal and disposal (you never know, I was given $250 to remove over 70 components from the basement of an old bank downtown and "dispose" of them) plus I made money from it all after I disassembled and parted them out.


You never know play your cards right and you can make a good profit, even if you have to pay a little something for it.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (May 20, 2007)

big time ditto's there tbox.

about 4 years ago I got the recycling bug. It took a little while, but folks in my area got to know me and what I was doing. I was getting calls monthly from people that were willing to pay me -- just to get rid of a problem. 

Things have changed for monitor tubes too. Used to be a giant pain to get rid of them. With new laws in place here in California I stand to make a buck or two. 

Daniel -- if you do like tbox says you'll wind up in good shape. Take your components apart -- sort them and sell the copper, aluminum. Use the money to buy equipment and supplies for refining. 

What I do is keep the really good grade stuff -- cpu, memory, eprom, all kinds of cards with gold edge fingers etc. Whatever I don't want or have room for I sell on ebay or a scrap buyer on the east coast -- he pays the shipping. 

Two full single wides full of pc's could yield you several hundred dollars even more depending on the type of cpu you find. 

good luck and good find. 

Steve K


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2007)

I'm take'n the old pick-up over tomorrow to get my first load, on th' free!

I'm gonna concentrate on stripping and sorting stuff for a while and then I'll run a few test batches... this is exciting!


----------



## Jackrabyt (May 21, 2007)

Tbox is with it on this one I would say. I sent letters to all of the local computer repair shops that I would pick junk to keep their dumpsters from filling up. So far I have had only 2 of 10 respond in about 2 months but the two have given me a 10X20 storage unit full of towers. I get a call every other week from them to pick up more.


----------



## lazersteve (May 21, 2007)

Jackrabyt,

Are going to going the scavenger hunt?

Check the general chat section for details.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (May 21, 2007)

Hey !!! 
No Fair.

Big brother is watching. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## lazersteve (May 21, 2007)

AFLAC !!

He had already PM'd me before I finished this post. I'm not cheating, just trying to get folks involved. :wink: Relax, you are ahead of the game.

Steve


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2007)

Im gonna hit the local PC shops also... I figure I can always say no if I get too much...


(TOO MUCH??!!)


----------



## aflacglobal (May 21, 2007)

Just kidding Steve.


----------



## TBox (May 21, 2007)

Jackrabyt said:


> Tbox is with it on this one I would say. I sent letters to all of the local computer repair shops that I would pick junk to keep their dumpsters from filling up. So far I have had only 2 of 10 respond in about 2 months but the two have given me a 10X20 storage unit full of towers. I get a call every other week from them to pick up more.




I allways go in person, I don't really like phones or letters they are to impersonal. When they see you come in and hand them a card explaining what you do or what you can offer them they seem alot more willing to go along with you. Also a good thing to do is bring a large plastic tote along with your contact info on the side and tell them to give a call when it's full and you'll come pick it up.

I also have two large tables set up in my garage where my kids "cheap labor" help take everything apart and sort it. In payment they get to keep all of the aluminum and turn it in for whatever they want. plus they think it is neat to be able to take them apart or break them into pieces without getting into trouble like they normally do.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (May 21, 2007)

Good job Dan.

You never know what might come of this. The people you are getting the computers from might have more sources for you. I found that once I got started and got to know people they were more than willing to help out where they could. 

Good luck. You can only profit from a free load of computers.

Steve K


----------



## lazersteve (May 21, 2007)

TBox said:


> where my kids "cheap labor" help take everything apart and sort it. In payment they get to keep all of the aluminum and turn it in for whatever they want.



I recruitted my eleven year old nephew, but he doesn't work so cheaply :roll: .. he ended up with a small BB of gold!!! :lol: 


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (May 21, 2007)

This is very true. Always try and make your contacts in person and be professional.

Remember it's easier to say no over the telephone, But not in person.
Plus if you score a hit, Then you are there and ready to go.

Show up late and it might be gone. 

Ralph


----------



## fafrd (May 29, 2007)

well not to get off the subject but how do you approach a potenial contact? i have a problem starting and talking to people that i do not know i'm not a people person at first. well until u get to know me then watch out! no one in my area does the computer recycing in my area so their is alot of potential in this area. i just need to get over the fear of talking to people i do not know and the fear of the word no. so any insight on this would be helpful thank you


----------



## jimdoc (May 29, 2007)

fafrd,
Just ask them if they have anyone to haul off their unwanted scrap, and
if not, would they like you to do it for them. You have to get over the nerves and ask because they will never know that you want the scrap
without asking, and that keeps it hush-hush unlike an ad that may create some interest in what you are doing and start some competition if they think you are getting rich. They may also lead you to some other sources.
Jim


----------

